# Toronto cops radio for backup after allegedly consuming pot edibles



## Blackadder1916 (30 Jan 2018)

*Toronto cops radio for backup after allegedly consuming pot edibles: police sources*
https://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/toronto-cops-radio-for-backup-after-allegedly-consuming-pot-edibles-police-sources-1.3780937


> Jeff Lagerquist, CTVNews.ca Writer @jefflagerquist
> 
> Published Monday, January 29, 2018 9:09PM EST   Last Updated Tuesday, January 30, 2018 9:07AM EST
> 
> ...




Yeah, the social media presence of one of the officers is the problem (allegedly).


----------

